# Iron Square Metre Rate



## Roofing Dawg (Aug 8, 2016)

South Australia


----------



## Roofing Dawg (Aug 8, 2016)

Interested in feedback regarding Iron roofing and cladding in all aspects such as with insulation blanket, New Roofing and guttering, tiled to iron restore, metel re roofing. To all be on the same page would be great and to discuss a fair rate regarding access and general things like weather downtime as although bn roofing for 16 yes am new to quoting and have lost a few times which can break a business..


----------

